# Puppies are a pain in the butt



## Navah (Aug 10, 2010)

I’m not joking. Having my puppy is probably one of the worst experiences I have gone through. I did not get a full night’s sleep, not even a half night’s sleep for months. I was constantly picking up poop and urine along with stepping in urine in my newly dry-cleaned dress pants having to change and almost always being late for work. 

To add to the fact that I was always late, I was even later because she wouldn’t go potty outside and would run around playing. Then as soon as she got inside she would potty inside the house almost immediately… needless to say the boss was not impressed with my lateness every day.

With all of the above I had to deal with the strange looks of people who probably thought I got into fights every night. I had scabs and bruises all over my hands and arms and being that I bruise easily, they were very dark black. I even got my nose bit which turned into a huge lump of purple. I almost always slipped into my shoes and had to replace two pairs due to her drooling problem. All of our other dogs toys were ruined. You couldn’t go two steps in my house without having to move some sort of baby gate, fence, or some other obstacle. Our other pets couldn’t have any beds to lay on or toys of they would be ripped to shreds, I can go on and on over the horribleness of owning a puppy. Those are just puppy things she also has dug holes in out lawn, rips my pants while im wearing them, she jumps up on people, eats walls, need i go on? 

The other day I was sitting outside on our backstairs and she came to join me. I put my arms around her and gave her a kiss on the nose and she returned that kiss with a lick on the chin. We sat there for a moment and she just looked at me and I could see how much she loved me. I gave her a hug and she grabbed my hair in her mouth and tried to run off with it lol. I laughed and realized how much I love her. I wouldn’t trade my sleepless nights, months of bloody and bruised body parts, my drool and urine covered shoes and pants, tripping over obstacles in my house, almost getting fired… I wouldn’t trade a moment of any of that for a life without her. 

I know this sounds sappy but I think the crap I went through with her just made that bond stronger. She is by far the worst dog I have ever owned (I’ve had a lot) but that’s what makes her so darned cute. She is my best friend :wub:

PS: how convenient that I am writing this and I swear I just heard her jump on the kitchen counter…puppies ahhhhhhhhhh!!!! :help:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

So true!! My husband says that's why God made them so cute- otherwise you'd want to strangle them! So glad she's your best friend, you've certainly earned it.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

So well written and so true! I kind of felt/feel the same way with my pup (now 10 months), never met one quite like her!  But I love her to pieces and she is a joy to have now!


----------



## Navah (Aug 10, 2010)

I’m so glad I am not alone LOL we should start a help group. P.A: Puppies anonymous! It does get better.... slowly LOL. And hopefully? :laugh:

LOL I say that too “she’s lucky she’s so cute or id... “


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I purchased an Aussie pup once and he was demon possessed. Hubby had a coke machine that was his pride and joy. This puppy chewed all of the wires out of the machine. Thank God he pulled the plug out of the wall before he severed the wires with his little demon teeth. He even actually pooped inside my hubby's boat shoes. He was like a pup on crack 24/7. Chewed anything he could put his mouth on. Attacked anything that moved. He spent a great deal of his puppy hood in a crate for everyone's saftey as well as his. 

His registered name ended up being 'Lilie's Repeat Offender". 

However, after he turned one he was like magically transformed. He was our best working dog, never met a stranger. If I could figure out how to teach him something he'd do it with out fail. I could put him in a stay and he would NEVER move until I released him. He'd let kids crawl all over him - we would even harness him up to a little pony the kids would ride and he'd lead them around the arena. 

I was out of state at my sister's house and someone left the back door open all night long. He was found in the morning gaurding the door, not allowing my sister's little ankle bitter or her cat out of the house. How could he have known? 

Sorry I got carried away with that, you're post just reminded me so much of him. My point is hold tight, sometimes the worst chunks of coal end up being the brightest of all diamonds!


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

And to add to all that, I caught myself telling someone yesterday that he is really a GOOD puppy!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Yep, the favorite saying in our house when the dogs were puppies was "It's a good thing you're cute or you'd be looking for a new place to live."...of course we said the same thing to our kids.  _Aww, just kidding....maybe._


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I can honestly say I've never ever had that kind of experience with a puppy. I find them to be very quick to learn, and if supervised extremely closely there are rarely accidents. 

Never had nipping problems either. Nip it in the butt (no pun intended) from day one and it won't be a problem. I'm sorry you had such a terrible experience with your puppy. It's sad that you didn't get to enjoy puppyhood!


----------



## Navah (Aug 10, 2010)

Lilie said:


> However, after he turned one he was like magically transformed. He was our best working dog, never met a stranger. If I could figure out how to teach him something he'd do it with out fail. I could put him in a stay and he would NEVER move until I released him. He'd let kids crawl all over him - we would even harness him up to a little pony the kids would ride and he'd lead them around the arena.


Same thing happened to my Moms Rottie. We used to call him Satan (actually his name was Damian lol). He was horrible, not as bad as my Navah but he wasn’t very friendly to people, ate everything in sight and loved to dig the yard. When he turned about one he became the suckiest, cuddle monster who would actually TELL on my sisters pitt/lab if she did something bad LOL. He also became so friendly the neighbor kids would ride on him and harass him and he loved it.



clearcreekranch said:


> And to add to all that, I caught myself telling someone yesterday that he is really a GOOD puppy!


I do this all the time! I really think it’s the face... its hypnotic. I notice when she is not being bad all I have to do is look at the fuzzy face, and big brown eyes and I go off on what a good girl she is :laugh:. Sometimes i cuddle her in bed and tell her what a good girl she is and i can hear my boyfriend in the other room yelling out "LIER!" to me lol.



Rerun said:


> I can honestly say I've never ever had that kind of experience with a puppy. I find them to be very quick to learn, and if supervised extremely closely there are rarely accidents.
> 
> Never had nipping problems either. Nip it in the butt (no pun intended) from day one and it won't be a problem. I'm sorry you had such a terrible experience with your puppy. It's sad that you didn't get to enjoy puppyhood!


I’m still enjoying puppyhood. Like I said, I wouldn’t change it for anything. Puppyhood is just a pain in the butt, doesn’t mean I have not enjoyed it. I love hanging with her, and we spend all of our time together. She is a blast to run around the backyard with and she’s always making me laugh. BUT… she is still a major pain in the butt. 

She is supervised but it’s impossible to do it 100% of the time. We normally have her baby gated in whatever room we are in. That doesn’t stop her, one look away from her to do something other then watch her means a chewed wall or furniture, its amazing how silently she does it. It’s like she watches us and waits for us to turn out attention away. She is never alone and on rare occasions she is its never more than 1 min. Mischievous little bugger she is.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

there a pain in the butt...Literally 20 seconds ago I went to sit down and Mac bit my butt. I believe its his way of saying "get off your @ss and play with me!"


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah, Boaz is the last! 

There are so many Malinois in shelters, I'm going to start fostering once the puppy is all trained. Many foster homes are needed, if anybody is interested. 

Belgian Malinois in Need of a Foster Home

Look at this gorgeous boy in GA that needs a home. (sorry for the diversion.)


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

Puppies are a pain in the butt, and I can't wait to have one again in 5weeks!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Navah said:


> I’m still enjoying puppyhood. Like I said, I wouldn’t change it for anything. Puppyhood is just a pain in the butt, doesn’t mean I have not enjoyed it. I love hanging with her, and we spend all of our time together. She is a blast to run around the backyard with and she’s always making me laugh. BUT… she is still a major pain in the butt.


Yep, that's pretty much how it is! It's the dirty little secret nobody tells you about puppies - they are so much fun, but they are also a LOT of work! I'd say it's about 50% fun, 50% a PITA. I love puppies, but each time I have one I wonder if it's my last, I just don't know if I can go through that again - I ain't gettin' any younger! :rofl:


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

I have one of those little demon puppies!! Ava is 6.5 months old and she drives me crazy constantly.

Just this morning, she grabbed my favorite inkpen off my desk at home (I know, I know...who has a favorite ink pen?) Anyway, she bolted out the back door with it....I calmly went after her and she played keep away around the whole yard.

I FINALLY got her coralled and headed back up the deck steps...she turned around and looked at me and purposelly spit out the inkpen and watched it fall between the steps!! That little boogerhead!!!!

I can't imagine life without her though!!! Her kisses just melt my heart no matter how onry she's being.!!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Halo will be two years old on 11/9, and it's only been for that past few weeks that we can leave toilet paper on the roll. But she makes us laugh every day! :wub:

Some of you may remember this picture:











:wild:


----------



## 4loveofadog (Mar 3, 2010)

the sad thing is we get annoyed when they do something naughty, but, that's the very thing that will make us think about them as puppies and laugh as they grow older. that old saying -- do you remember when he did this. they are worth every second of their crazy moments. in the end, they always turn out to be our best friend. i really think that's why this site works. we all share something in common - we know how bad and how good they can be and how crazy in love we are with them.


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

I've found that 'drop it' is my favorite command and I did something right with training it because she'll spit anything out when I tell her to. THANK GOODNESS lol

But yes, have to agree. Minna is 50% funn and a pleasure to have around; and 50% PITA. She always seems to be a PITA when I want to relax for 5 seconds too -- like now.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

yup... Shasta is a little energetic demon pup. 5 months old and a total terror to the cats, our male that cant stand her, tennis balls, our female who likes to play every now and then, our kids, socks, pants.... favorite shirts.... you name it! Cant wait til she's the sweetie thats well behaved we keep hearing she'll be in about a year and half! lol


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Halo will be two years old on 11/9, and it's only been for that past few weeks that we can leave toilet paper on the roll. But she makes us laugh every day! :wub:
> 
> Some of you may remember this picture:
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Halo will be two years old on 11/9, and it's only been for that past few weeks that we can leave toilet paper on the roll. But she makes us laugh every day! :wub:
> 
> Some of you may remember this picture:
> 
> ...


 

:wild:HE'S CRAZY!!!!!! WATCH OUT!!!! lol


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Halo will be two years old on 11/9, and it's only been for that past few weeks that we can leave toilet paper on the roll. But she makes us laugh every day! :wub:
> 
> Some of you may remember this picture:
> 
> ...


That is an awesome photo. "So Mom, you asked what you could do about that damned cat?"

Yupp, puppies are a pain. I have Pain1, Pain2, and Pain3 currently doing and awesome job of driving me insane. 

I do love them though.


----------

